# Vyhrát rozdílem třídy



## inbetweenwords

Ahoj všem!
co to znamená "Vyhrát rozdílem třídy"?

Díky moc!


----------



## winpoj

to win by a very large margin, smash the opponent... something along those lines


----------



## vianie

inbetweenwords said:


> Ahoj všem!
> co to znamená "Vyhrát rozdílem třídy"?
> 
> Díky moc!



In numerical terms, this means a win by the minimal difference of three goals in football, six goals in ice-hockey and so on.

The upper border is five goals in football or eleven in hockey.

"vyhrát rozdílem dvou, tří, čtyř... tříd" are derived analogically by the rising difference of goals.

EDIT


----------



## inbetweenwords

_Díky všem!_


----------



## werrr

inbetweenwords said:


> co to znamená "Vyhrát rozdílem třídy"?


Totéž co anglické to outclass.


----------

